# LG Monitor geht immer wieder an und aus



## Griffin2014 (12. Januar 2017)

Hi Leute,

ich habe seit 3 Wochen eine GTX 1060. Eine Woche nach Einbau (also 2 Wochen jetzt) passiert folgendes:
- PC startet.
- Monitorbild ist zu sehen
- Windows startet - Monitor bild geht aus - geht an - geht aus - geht an (im Sekundentakt)
Wenn ich nichts mache, geht das ca. 30 Minuten so und es ändert sich auch nichts.
Wenn ich das HDMI Kabel ziehe und wieder einstecke, muss ich das ca. 10x machen, dann habe ich wieder ein konstantes Bild (Monitor geht nicht mehr aus, egal wie lang ich ihn an habe)
Ich habe den Anschluss auch mit DVI probiert, genau die gleichen Probleme.

Vorher habe ich eine GTX770 2 Jahre lang mit dem Monitor betrieben, ohne das es Probleme gab.

Wenn ich den Monitor starte, ohne das er an den PC angeschlossen ist, geht er auch ganz normal an.

Woran liegt es? Der Graka Hersteller sagt es kann nicht an der Grafikkarte liegen, sondern am Monitor.

Was meint Ihr? Was könnte das noch sein? Vielen Dank.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (12. Januar 2017)

Hat deine CPU eine igp? Oder kannst den Rechner in nen Laden/ zum Kumpel schleppen?

Kabeltausch würde mir noch einfallen, aber wenn das Fehlerbild mit der 1060 bleibt, würde ich diese zurückschicken und eine 480 nehmen


----------



## Griffin2014 (12. Januar 2017)

Hi, 
Kabel habe ich ja getauscht (dvi / hdmi) - gleicher effekt
Den Laden wo ich die Karte her habe, habe ich angeschrieben, diese sagen, das wenn das Bild da ist, die Karte auch in Ordnung ist.
Deswegen die Frage an die Community.
Ob meine CPU eine igp hat? keine Ahnung, sry. hab nen i4670k
Und als zusatz info: Der Monitor geht AUS - nicht in den standby - er schaltet sich aus - und wieder an.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (12. Januar 2017)

nein ich meinte ein anderes DVI/HDMI Kabel

und die CPU hat ne igp. Hinten am MB müsste ein DVI Ausgang vorhanden sein


----------



## Griffin2014 (12. Januar 2017)

ah jetzt weiß ich was du meinst, ob ich graka onboard habe? Yep habe ich. Auf die Idee bin ihc noch net gekommen. Danke Dir.
Nein - ein anderes Kabel habe ich nicht probiert. Habe 1x HDMI zu HDMI probiert 1x DVI zu DVI
Ich test das mit der onboard graka jetzt mal


----------



## -Shorty- (12. Januar 2017)

Hast du nach dem Wechsel mal deinen Treiber aktualisiert?


Für mich ganz offensichtlich der Treiber wenns erst im Windows rum zickt. Wenn das Bild vor Windows beim booten stabil ist kannst du aufhören Kabel zu wechseln. Oder dir über unbelegte Grafikanschlüsse den Kopf zu zerbrechen. Der Wechsel des Chipherstellers wird hier wohl nur bedingt helfen. Außer dass du da definitiv den Treiber auffrischen musst.

Ps: Hier schon im ersten Post zu einer 480 zu raten und anschließend solch merkwürdigen Tipps zur Fehlersuche, naaaaja. Man könnte glatt meinen, hier gehts gar nicht darum ihm seine 1060 zum laufen zu bringen.

@Griffin: wie ist es denn wenn du statt ins Windows ins Bios/Uefi lädst?

Inzwischen setz ich mir meine grüne Kappe auf und drehe am Propeller.


----------



## Griffin2014 (12. Januar 2017)

Ich habe das noch nicht ausprobiert wenn ich ins Bios gehe, ob der monitor dann auch an/aus geht.
Wenn ich normal neu starte, läuft alles normal. Das ist nur beim ersten Mal am starten am Tag, dann spinnt der Monitor bzw. GraKa (Also wenn alles abgekühlt ist) - danach kann ich 8 stunden am Rechner sitzen und ihn auch neu starten, dann geht alles.


----------



## -Shorty- (12. Januar 2017)

Ok und die entscheidende Frage zum Treiber bleibt unbeantwortet.

Die nächste Frage zielt in Richtung deines Netzteils, da wird dann der Hersteller, Typ und Kaufdatum interessant.

Oder noch ganz anders, wurde hier ein Komplett-Pc eines Elektronik Discounters geupgraded? 

2Jahre mit ner 770GTX oder eventuell doch schon länger?

Details zu den verbauten Komponenten konnten auch weiterhelfen. Sehe grad keine Signatur am Handy.


----------



## Griffin2014 (13. Januar 2017)

Moin,
also es ist kein Discounter PC . 
Also selbst beim BIOS geht der Monitor an und aus, also bevor noch das Windows Logo kommt.
Gerade kam ich auf die Idee mal auf den TV zu schauen (der ist per HDMI auch mit der Graka verbunden) - Hier erscheint das Bild beim start. Der TV geht nicht aus. Wärend der Monitor sich an und abschaltet.
Nach 5 Minuten stecker ziehen und wieder einstecken, geht der Monitor jetzt wieder. Wenn ich den Monitor anschalte und PC aus ist, zeigt er an kein Signal und ist AN. Sobald ich den PC starte, geht der Monitor jedoch aus und direkt wieder an und aus.
Ich weiss, ich wiederhole mich 
Mein System ist ein 
I4670k (nicht übertaktet)
MSI Z87 Board
16GB Cosair RAM
SSD 480GB Samsung
HDD 2TB Toshiba
Win 10 64bit
GTX 1060 (nicht übertaktet)

Welche Frage zum Treiber? Der Gforce Treiber ist aktuell. habe ihn auch schon einmal komplett neu installiert, keine Änderung.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (13. Januar 2017)

Griffin2014 schrieb:


> Gerade kam ich auf die Idee mal auf den TV zu schauen (der ist per HDMI auch mit der Graka verbunden) - Hier erscheint das Bild beim start. Der TV geht nicht aus. Wärend der Monitor sich an und abschaltet.



Selbes HDMI Kabel wie beim TFT?


----------



## Griffin2014 (13. Januar 2017)

nein, nicht das selbe. Aber ich habe heute ein 2. DVI Kabel probiert, gleiches Problem bleibt bestehen. Ich habe das HDMI Kabel jedoch mit dem Laptop und dem TV getestet, ohne Probleme. Nur bei PC zu Monitor.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (13. Januar 2017)

Hast du deine alte Graka noch, bzw mal den MB Anschluss getestet? Wenn es nur beim Kaltstart auftritt und nur in der Kombination 1060<>TFT, liegt es vermutlich an beiden, oder die Elektronik des TFT´s stirbt langsam


----------



## Griffin2014 (14. Januar 2017)

Also, ich vermute jetzt es ist leider der Monitor.
Habe es mit einem 2. HDMI Kabel testen können. Blinkt auch.
Habe den Monitor mit HDMI an meinen Laptop angeschlossen, auch da geht er an und aus.
Habe noch 2 weitere Dinge getestet:
- PC angelassen, wenn der Monitor funktioniert hat, ihn mal ausgeschalten und nach 2 std. angemacht - Ergebnis: er geht an und aus. (Lasse ich ihn nur 5 Minuten ausgeschaltet, funktioniert er jedoch)
- Den Monitor angemacht, und ca. 5 Minuten angelassen bevor ich den PC gestartet habe. Der Monitor geht.

Ich denke es ist wie gesagt der Monitor, oder habt ihr noch andere Ideen?


----------



## pichoncito (27. Juni 2017)

<<<Ich denke es ist wie gesagt der Monitor, oder habt ihr noch andere Ideen?<<<<<


An was lag es denn nun ? Ich habe so ziemlich das gleiche Problem,der Monitor geht an und sofort wieder aus aber nur beim erstmaligen Start nach einigen Stunden Pause,also wenn alles ausgeschaltet war wie bsw am Morgen oder nach Abwesenheit. Windows faehrt normal hoch,man sieht den Ladevorgang,die Windowsoberflaeche nur bleibt oft nur noch den PC kalt auszuschalten,denn der Monitor ist nur fuer Sekundenbruchteile eingeschaltet und ein normales Auschalten ist einfach nicht moeglich.
Wenn ich aber einen anderen Monitor an meinen PC anschliesse dann geht es ohne Probleme und schliesse ich den Problem-Monitor an einen anderen PC an,geht es auch ohne Probleme und das ist es was eine Fehlersuche so schwierig macht.


----------



## SCout1402 (11. Januar 2018)

Seit heute starten meine Monitore sich in unregelmäßigen Abständen immer wieder neu  (3 oder mehr Sek. schwarz) , ähnlich dem Umschalten der Auflösung bei Spielen.


Ich hab also das gleiche Problem mit 3 Monitoren,  einer über ein DP-Kabel und zwei über HDMI-Kabel angeschlossen, alle sehr hochwertig und dick. 
Grafikkarte ist eine Gainward 1080 Ti, Temperaturen nicht über 56 Grad, probeweise mal auf 30 gesenkt. Erstes Auftreten nach only-2D-Betrieb. 


Zwischendurch kam mal ein Piepsen, wie bei Anstecken neuer HW, 
ein weites mal kam ein Balken mit"Word wird neu gestartet (aktuelles 2016er), 
ein anders mal wurde das Nvidea-Symbol der Taskleiste entfernt un kam danach wieder.


Treiber von Grund auf neu und aktuell, alle Zusatzprogramme in Taskleiste bzw. Taskmanager aus, Steckdosenwechsel, nur einen Monitor angeschlossen, Kabel getauscht etc.




Bin ein bisschen am rätseln.


Nachtrag: Ab und an verhindert ein Programm namens "uxdservice" das herunterfahren - lt. google etwas von Nvidea...


----------

